# Gigi’s feathers look ragged



## Kathleen74 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello all,
My female budgie, Gigi, has flying feathers that look a bit “chewed up”. She’s not tame and I can’t handle her, so this is the best photo I could take. Any ideas what this might be? Her mate Pinù’s feathers look fine. I’m wondering if they’re just old feathers that will molt soon, or whether it’s something more serious. Advice appreciated!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If the feathers were normal looking when they grew in Pinu may be biting or nipping at Gigi's feathers, or they have become tattered looking because they are constantly rubbing against the cage bars, based on the behavior between them that you have observed could this be the case? What is their diet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They do look awfully tattered. Like Cody, my first thought is that PInu may be chewing on them.*


----------



## Kathleen74 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hmm… I haven’t noticed Pinù chewing on her feathers at all. I’ll keep a closer eye on them to see. Their diet is seeds and pellets (though I don’t know how much of the pellets they actually eat, they have a strong preference for seeds) and I give them apples, broccoli, greens (again, sometimes I think they just amuse themselves tearing the fruits and veggies apart rather than eating them).


----------

